# Finasteride and Gyno



## reddragon4523 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello fellas, I’ve been on trt for three years.  I wanted some clarity on finasteride. I know this rx only works to block excess test from converting to DHT. When taking fina, as long as my estro levels are in the normal range is it impossible to get gyno correct?? I’m just trying to keep a healthy prostate as my dad was recently diagnosed with prostrate cancer (68 years old)

I’m currently on TRT and my DHT runs high.
I only ask b/c I got gyno once before and it makes me paranoid (not from fina, old PH’s ext...)  When I took fina recently my nips got real sensitive and itchy, much like gyno in the past. This time I got my blood test done and my results show that my test is high end and my estro still in the mid to low levels. Estro went up about 6 points, but still mid range,  so maybe this is just a side effect. I ended the fina due to being paranoid. Main purpose for taking fina it is to keep a healthy prostate. Thoughts?


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m not sure there is a relationship between TRT and prostate cancer. 

You can experinece proatate enlargement which will make you life more annoying, but cancer?


----------



## reddragon4523 (Apr 29, 2019)

I sometimes blast and cruise on test only. I thought that an enlarged prostate led you to higher chances of getting prostate cancer? I get my psa checked every six months, it’s been good but I thought finasteride may reduce the change of an increasing psa and prostate thereby lessening the chances of getting prostate cancer bc I cycle a bit.
Appreciate any guidance on the matter.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2019)

There is no connection between BPH (benign swelling) and prostate cancer. 

https://www.cancer.gov/types/prostate/understanding-prostate-changes


----------



## reddragon4523 (Apr 29, 2019)

Jin, thank you so much for your assistance. To clarify then, in your opinion fina is used to prevent prostate issues (frequent urination and hair loss) but nothing for preventing cancer.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 29, 2019)

reddragon4523 said:


> Jin, thank you so much for your assistance. To clarify then, in your opinion fina is used to prevent prostate issues (frequent urination and hair loss) but nothing for preventing cancer.



Preventing cancer would be a pretty big deal, think about it!


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Preventing cancer would be a pretty big deal, think about it!



Frequent ejaculation and prostate massage prevent calcification of the prostate. 

So, climaxing is good but last I checked those who abstain from sexual pleasure acquire prostate cancer at the same rate. 

I check this data monthly.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 29, 2019)

I dont have time to look for it but I recall reading a study done recently that linked low T to prostate cancer and that trt was delaying the onset in people.  Truly, if you live long enough, everyone will get it but this study directly linked it in those untreated for low T


----------



## CJ (Apr 29, 2019)

I think that I saw the same one. Low T linked to higher prostate cancer risk, and really high T helping an 'already there' cancer to grow, but not linked to causing the cancer.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t blame the elevated estrogen on the finasteride...could be related to several factors...so many things that I would choose as an etiology over finasteride

i also take fina no issues with gyno..I also take arimidex and test and a few other cool things


----------

